# "Heavily planted" tanks



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Is there a point where you have so many plants that the hundreds of little bits of decaying plant matter in the water is actually putting in more waste than the plants themselves are taking out?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, that depends on how fast you are getting those hundreds of little bits. If you get a whole bunch all of a sudden, then yes. If they are only accumulating slowly, then the odds are that they are being absorbed quickly.

If we were to reword your question to ask if you can accumulate so much plant debris that the live plants can't absorb their waste anymore, then the answer is yes. Scoop them up every now and then.


----------

